# Canistear Res.



## D-Man (May 20, 2010)

Went out a couple times so far this year, but nothing like this! It was a good sunday!


----------



## wolfmjc (May 20, 2010)

Nice, good times.. =D>


----------



## cavman138 (May 20, 2010)

Nice looking fish. What were you using?


----------



## jigster60 (May 20, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Sweet......You D-Man...............................................JIGGY


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 20, 2010)

Awsome day for sure.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 21, 2010)

Very nice! looks like you attracted some attention there from the boat in the background. =D>


----------



## ober51 (May 21, 2010)

NNJ guy like myself =D> where were you fishing?


----------



## cali27 (May 21, 2010)

Nce job D-man, some beauty smallies there.


----------



## D-Man (May 21, 2010)

ober51 said:


> NNJ guy like myself =D> where were you fishing?


canistear res. 23 north ,canistear rd. West Milford


----------



## D-Man (May 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I wish it was a tournament.


----------



## D-Man (May 21, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> Nice looking fish. What were you using?


Everything was caught on 3/8"oz. Terminator Spinnerbait.


----------



## D-Man (May 21, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Very nice! looks like you attracted some attention there from the boat in the background. =D>


He was there first, I think he was trolling for walleye. I cast along a rock ledge that went down to about 40' then BANG!!


----------



## fish devil (May 21, 2010)

:twisted: Solid day for you!!!! Good showing for another NJ fisherman. =D>


----------



## robr3004 (May 22, 2010)

Nice fish....one of these days I'll make it up to North Jersey for some fishing.


----------



## D-Man (May 25, 2011)

Updated pics!


----------



## FishingCop (May 25, 2011)

Way to be.... great day for you =D> =D>


----------



## D-Man (Apr 13, 2012)

Another year of fun!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice =D>


----------

